# Clips Working On Bringing Baby Shaq Over



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> JamFan - It seems that all the rumors of potential roster additions now involve European players who the Clippers are having a hard time making arrangements to get here. Ok, you need to know first of all, that my sources within the Clippers organization are not the GM, the Coach, or the Owner. So anything I report still has to be considered information that may be somewhat reliable but not a done deal by any means. But rumor has it that the Clippers are indeed working on bringing Korolev over this year. But this has already been reported in TopBuzz as a possibility. Moreover, they are apparently actually working on bringing Baby Shaq over this year as well. Now that's something that we have only kind of joked about because there has never been any real rumors in the press before this. In fact, it's only been discussed in TopBuzz. I guess everyone is just going to have to keep reading Topbuzz to find out what's going on with the Clips. Many times rumors are actually started by the agents for players or their friends. Since Baby Shaq doesn't have any connections (friends) over here and doesn't seem to have an agent stateside, we probably won't hear much in the way of rumors in the press. The Clippers don't usually submit press releases until something is a done deal. They tend to work quietly. So why would they bring Korolev and Baby Shaq over now? One reason could be that the 8 man rotation for the lineup is set; Cassell, Mobley, Livingston, Brand, Kaman, Maggette, Wilcox and Rebraca. These youngsters can now progress at their own pace without being subjected to the pressure cooker right away. Daniel Ewing and Quinton Ross will also have a hard time getting significant minutes unless someone gets hurt. That brings us to 12 players. We reported a couple weeks ago about another player the Clippers were suppose to sign who was billed as a monster rebounder who patterns his game after Dennis Rodman. His name is James Singleton. He played in Italy the last two years after leaving college undrafted. (see article titled "Dennis Rodman, a Clipper") Upon reporting that story, I commented that it was strange his name had never been added to the Clippers roster on their website. As it turns out that deal was only talked about by his agent in the press and apparently a contract has never been signed. Both sides may still have good intentions but I was unable to ascertain what the hold up is, or where the truth lies. If signed that would bring the roster to 13 with Mikki Moore remaining as yet unsigned by the Clippers. I hear he is probably gone. More money will likely be offered to him elsewhere. Another reason the Clippers might now bring over thier young draft choices Korolev and Baby Shaq, is the creation of the NBA developemental league. That would allow young players to get their significant minutes there much like young players do in baseball in the minors. Maybe that is what the Clippers have in mind. And if the talent of these players explodes, they would be available for the big show, instead of being stuck in Europe. So exactly what is the hold up? European contract buy-outs? New Cipper Contracts? Visas? Homeland Security? Mama's Approval? Stay tuned! JamFan


i was told not to post the link as that site has it's own forum, but here's an article i found interesting


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not sure why the Clippers would still be interested knowing he was recently 400 pounds and now is 385 pounds. The Greek article today wasn't too promising concerning Sofo's stamina.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

No kidding. Sofo looks like the goodyear blimp. Im not to anxious to bring him over. I would rather put all our efforts in to bringing Korolev over.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I saw a picture of him yesterday and from what i saw he doesn't look like he could run. Not even for a minute.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> I saw a picture of him yesterday and from what i saw he doesn't look like he could run. Not even for a minute.



unless i've been viewing taped games for the past month and a half, Sofo can run and is actually very dominant on the court


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

All 385 pounds of him...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

He is way out of shape. What do they feed him over there?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll be glad when Clips fans are done talking about the guy.

He's not a real prospect and not worth the discussion.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, at least he won't injure the opposing players when they run into him thinking he's really slow and won't get there in time to contest their lay up.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

i REALLY REALLY wanna see this guy play a game at that size.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

It looks like he was paying close attention to shaqs summer workout. We should've named him baby malone so he would have gotten into shape instead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> i REALLY REALLY wanna see this guy play a game at that size.


Ditto man, ditto. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is odd that he got so big so fast, I think it was a couple of months ago that I saw a picture of him and he looked normal.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bring Sofo to LA . .then when LA has our football team, he can be the top prospect lol


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought this guy was 325 when he was drafted??? So a promising prospect like him is wasted by leaving him over at Europe.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

You cant say that a promising prospect was "wasted" because he was left in europe. He has shown that he was NOT as promising as he was touted to be. Has trouble not only making his national team, but even the U21 team. 

Wed liked to have seen him come over at least for a training camp....then if he was a bust, we could see it with our own eyes. But it seems like the clippers made the right decision not to give him a long term deal right away. Hopefully he can get his act together, and then later come over here to get a shot in the summer league.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I just wanna see him run :biggrin:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I just wanna see him run :biggrin:


I want to see him lose 75 lbs!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree with both of you. I want to see Sofo run so he can lose 75 pounds of weight.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I want to see him lose 75 lbs!!


well, run first, then lose the pounds.... You know it'd be cool if we could have him that heavy in the pre-season, not the season, just hte pre-season. :angel:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> well, run first, then lose the pounds.... You know it'd be cool if we could have him that heavy in the pre-season, not the season, just hte pre-season. :angel:


Good idea. Lets get him running so he can lose some lbs. He is never coming over anyways.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Good idea. Lets get him running so he can lose some lbs. He is never coming over anyways.


Well if he doesn't we lose hte baby shaq.. haha


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Let's make him run all the way from Greece to LA. That way he could lose the extra 100 + pounds he has.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Let's make him run all the way from Greece to LA. That way he could lose the extra 100 + pounds he has.


Good idea! Who is that tall white guy next to Sofo in that pic? He looks so weak. Just curious


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Let's make him run all the way from Greece to LA. That way he could lose the extra 100 + pounds he has.


Then he won't be a baby shaq anymore.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Then he won't be a baby shaq anymore.


Its more like Baby Shamu!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Its more like Baby Shamu!


Aw man, another year of being shaqless :clown:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Bring him over! He'll be the largest NBA player ever!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Who is fatter, SOFO or Oliver Miller?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Who is fatter, SOFO or Oliver Miller?



I believe it is Sofo by a good 50 pounds.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I believe it is Sofo by a good 50 pounds.


I think you are right


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This guy seriously needs to work out a bit more ,i've seen a bit of him he does manage to run the court well for his size but needs to lose some of the fat and get some muscle.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Not sure when was this photo but He need work


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> Not sure when was this photo but He need work



How tall is he?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> How tall is he?



6'10


----------

